# Sigma trigger.com?



## FlagCaseMan (Mar 16, 2014)

Any feed back on the website listed? You can buy just the spring, or send trigger assembly in and let him do it...reviews on the site look great...love the feel of the sigma...but want to drop Trigger pull to about 5 lbs if possible...also...just received my CC Permit ....NC...any opinion on Alien Hybrid holsters? I work a lot with the Military and have some training, but civilian concealed carry is new to me
Thanks for any and all feed back


----------



## Richard58 (Nov 24, 2016)

Just don't change the firing pin spring due to light primer hits.


----------

